# Oferta a Egipto



## dianne (Jan 15, 2009)

Most of the time we travel to places we've never been, places that are completely new and totally different. What makes it so include a lot of things; culture, food, lifestyle, tradition, and basically the language. It makes a big difference facing a difference. Here, challenge and fun become inseparable. This sums up what I can say about my ferta a egipto. If you ever have had any exciting and worthwhile experiences in Egypt perhaps you can share some with me? I'd like to share it with my friends who want are bound for a language travel there next month. Thanks!!


----------

